# 1/4" Headphone Jack cover



## snaps11

Hello, on my amp I have two 1/4" HP jacks and there is one I never use.  Are there any nice looking plugs availiable that dont stick out really far that will keep all of the dust out? Thanks


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Not the prettiest thing, but simple and should be effective.
   
http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/YORKVILLE-SOUND-MSC0016-/50-13508


----------



## snaps11

Looks good, but something fancier would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## snaps11

Bump.... Anyone???


----------



## HK_sends

snaps11 said:


> Bump.... Anyone???




Maybe this is what you are looking for?

http://www.switchcraft.com/productsummary.aspx?Parent=77

Hope it helps...

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

A little more elegant solution:

http://www.headphile.com/page3.html

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





snaps11 said:


> Looks good, but something fancier would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Something nicer would likely have to be fabricated for the purpose.
   
  Like a dummy plug machined out of black Delrin with say, a 1/2" "handle" on it with a couple of notches to receive some black rubber O-rings to allow for a good grip when removing it.
   
  Could do a 3.5mm version too. Call 'em Big Dummy and Little Dummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If others are interested in such a thing, I could draw something up and get a quote from my machinist for a group buy.
   
  se


----------



## snaps11

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Something nicer would likely have to be fabricated for the purpose.
> 
> Like a dummy plug machined out of black Delrin with say, a 1/2" "handle" on it with a couple of notches to receive some black rubber O-rings to allow for a good grip when removing it.
> 
> ...


 

 Im game, hook me up!  I sort of envision something like this ......


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





snaps11 said:


> Im game, hook me up!  I sort of envision something like this ......


 
   
  Exactly!
   
  Though I wouldn't make them Conehads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll set some time aside this weekend to do up the drawing and hopefully get a quote early next week.
   
  se


----------



## snaps11

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Though I wouldn't make them Conehads.
> 
> ...


 

 Your the man! (BTW those are carburetor chokes lol and yes I agree with you about the pointy)


----------



## snaps11

How about this?  Can you do this for me (I can wish right?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





snaps11 said:


> How about this?  Can you do this for me (I can wish right?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Yes, that's just what I was going to do. Use the same profile as an actual 1/4" TRS so it would stay "locked" into the jack, but make it out of a non-conductive material so it won't short out the amp's outputs.
   
  se


----------



## sridhar3

I'm in for two.  Let's do this!


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Depending on price, i may be interested in some.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> Depending on price, i may be interested in some.


 

 I'm hoping they won't be any more than $5. He does the phenolic barrels I use on my interconnects and speaker cables and they're a hair under $5 each and I can't imagine these costing any more than that.
   
  se


----------



## unchain

I'd probably be down to grab a couple!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Well the weekend didn't work out but I was able to set aside some time tonight and do up the drawing.
   
  Here it is if anyone would like to suggest any changes.
   

   
  se


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Neat!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Neat!


 
   
  The neatest part is they come in olive drab and navy gray! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## snaps11

Looks really good assuming the measurements are correct . Go with it!

  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Well the weekend didn't work out but I was able to set aside some time tonight and do up the drawing.
> 
> Here it is if anyone would like to suggest any changes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Just a quick update.
   
  I'm still waiting for the quote from my machinist. When I sent him the drawing he was just getting ready to head out for Australia and he only arrived there Sunday so I'll give him another day or two to get caught up on things before I start pestering him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Ok, finally got the quote.
   
  25 pieces: $5.57 ea.
  50 pieces: $4.24 ea.
  100 pieces: $3.54 ea.
   
  se


----------



## sridhar3

Quote:


steve eddy said:


> Ok, finally got the quote.
> 
> 25 pieces: $5.57 ea.
> 50 pieces: $4.24 ea.
> ...


 

 Thanks for doing us a solid, chief.  I'm in for 5.  Let me know who I'm paying and how much shipping costs.  I'll PM you an address and such.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> Thanks for doing us a solid, chief.  I'm in for 5.  Let me know who I'm paying and how much shipping costs.  I'll PM you an address and such.


 

 No problem!
   
  Wait'll I get a run of them made first. My machinist won't be back from Australia until May 16th and then it'll depend on how much work he has to catch up on. But I'll go ahead and put in an order for 100 of them now and will give all the details once I receive them.
   
  se


----------



## snaps11

Thanks for getting this done.  Ill take 5 as well.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

wouldnt it be better a "choped" plug? because my amp is gonna "detect" as if theere was a headphone there, since is the whole plug. could create problems, specially in amps of devices with "prefered jacks"
   
  just saying


----------



## snaps11

These 1/4 jacks will be made out of delrin so unless its some kind of mechanical switch inside of the jack that won't be a problem.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> wouldnt it be better a "choped" plug? because my amp is gonna "detect" as if theere was a headphone there, since is the whole plug. could create problems, specially in amps of devices with "prefered jacks"
> 
> just saying


 

 Point taken. I'll see if a stubbie would cost much less to do than a full length. If there's not a significant difference, I'll have him do a 50/50 mix.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





snaps11 said:


> These 1/4 jacks will be made out of delrin so unless its some kind of mechanical switch inside of the jack that won't be a problem.


 

 A mechanical switch is usually how the detection is done. So a stubbie would be useful in some situations. But since there's nothing to lock them into the plug, they wouldn't be very secure.
   
  se


----------



## JamesMcProgger

How is this going?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> How is this going?


 

 Nowhere at the moment. My machinist's still on vacation in Australia. He's due to be back in the shop on May 15th. I'm in the queue but don't know what he's got ahead of me or how long it will take. He'll be able to give me a better picture on that when he gets back.
   
  se


----------



## snaps11

What's the skinny on the jacks?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Just put a call in to my machinist. He's probably still getting over jet lag. I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from him.
   
  Until then, I've been thinking about those who can't have the plug disengaging the switch on those jacks that use switching.
   
  I'm thinking instead of doing two versions of the plug, perhaps I could add a partial cut through down below the tip so it could be cut or broken off fairly easily by the end user.
   
  Thoughts?
   
  se


----------



## snaps11

[size=10pt]I would have to see the design of what you are talking about. The thought of part of the plug getting stuck inside of my amp somehow is turning me off (breaking off accidentally).[/size]


----------



## Steve Eddy

Yeah, I wouldn't make that portion so thin it would have a chance of breaking off from normal use. Was thinking more of something that would allow someone to take off the tip with a hacksaw blade or something without boogering up the rest of it trying to start the cut.
   
  se


----------



## snaps11

I would still prefer a solid one...... But if you wanted to get fancy you could almost machine the part as two sepearate pieces with a set screw that holds them together (that would pass through the center).  I think that would be going a little too far though


----------



## Steve Eddy

It's Delrin, so you could just make it two pieces of Delrin that screw together. But that would definitely jack up the cost.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Talked to my machinist yesterday. He said he'd be able to get them done in a couple of weeks on the outside.
   
  In the meantime, I've given some thought to the switching issue and think it can be got around completely with a bit of a re-design.
   
  In the original version, I'd included a couple of grooves machined in the handle to receive O rings to allow for a better grip.
   
  Take that same idea, shorten the "plug" end to say, 3/8" or so, and include one or two machined grooves in it for O rings which would allow a friction grip in the first part of the headphone jack.
   
  Perhaps two grooves which would allow for different overall diameters depending on how much "slop" is designed into a particular jack.
   
  se


----------



## sridhar3

Quote:


steve eddy said:


> Talked to my machinist yesterday. He said he'd be able to get them done in a couple of weeks on the outside.
> 
> In the meantime, I've given some thought to the switching issue and think it can be got around completely with a bit of a re-design.
> 
> ...


 

 I don't know what the hell you just said.  But, if "se" stands for "special edition", as I am inclined to conjecture, then have at it!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Ok, this should help explain better what I'm talking about.
   

  se


----------



## DemonicLemming

I'd definitely be up for a couple of these...although what the blown-up version of the latest revision looks like, I couldn't mention in polite company.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





demoniclemming said:


> I'd definitely be up for a couple of these...although what the blown-up version of the latest revision looks like, I couldn't mention in polite company.


 
  It's funny, I was thinking the same thing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## upstateguy

How about squaring off the tip a bit??


----------



## Steve Eddy

I went with the elliptical tip mainly to facilitate getting the O ring on.
   
  Its inside diameter is 0.114" and it needs to stretch out to nearly 0.25".
   
  The elliptical tip makes that much easier.
   
  se


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> I went with the elliptical tip mainly to facilitate getting the O ring on.
> 
> Its inside diameter is 0.114" and it needs to stretch out to nearly 0.25".
> 
> ...


 

 I see.  Too bad.  It just looks kinda funky with the elliptical tip.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> I see.  Too bad.  It just looks kinda funky with the elliptical tip.


 

 Ok, ok. Even though you'll never see it when it's in use, I'll do a chamfered end and then have my machinist make me up a tool with one end elliptical and the other end a female chamfer to match the one on the part that I can use to put the O rings on.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

How's this?
   

  se


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> How's this?
> 
> 
> se


 

 Maybe a bit longer for balance and another O ring for stability.  It looks like it will wiggle around with a short stem and only one ring....


----------



## Steve Eddy

Ok, just got off the phone with my machinist.
   
  Yesterday I sent him a number of different TRS jacks and their inside diameters varied from about 0.251 to 0.257. And one of them had a rather sharp edge at the input. He pointed out that using the O rings perhaps wouldn't be the best way to go given how much slop there is among jacks. So he came up with what I think is an even better idea. A split pin design.
   

  If no one has any objections to this by the end of the day, this is what I'll pull the trigger on. Cost will be the same if not slightly less.
   
  se


----------



## sridhar3

Quote:


steve eddy said:


> Ok, just got off the phone with my machinist.
> 
> Yesterday I sent him a number of different TRS jacks and their inside diameters varied from about 0.251 to 0.257. And one of them had a rather sharp edge at the input. He pointed out that using the O rings perhaps wouldn't be the best way to go given how much slop there is among jacks. So he came up with what I think is an even better idea. A split pin design.
> 
> ...


 

 Looks good.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Ok. Just gave my machinist the thumb's up for his design.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Umm... Does anyone have any use for some O rings?
   
  I just received delivery of the O rings I'd ordered from McMaster-Carr before the design changed to the split pin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


steve eddy said:


> Umm... Does anyone have any use for some O rings?
> 
> I just received delivery of the O rings I'd ordered from McMaster-Carr before the design changed to the split pin.
> 
> ...


 
  Paint them silver and use them to weave yourself a chain mail shirt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  ...then again, there's the "cable fashion design" we discussed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Steve Eddy

Don't give me any ideas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Maybe I'll send 'em to Terry Border. He likes doing all sorts of weird things with ordinary stuff.
   
  http://bentobjects.blogspot.com/
   
  se


----------



## HK_sends

That's pretty cool...and twisted (or bent) ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  -HK sends
  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Don't give me any ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Ok, just got off the phone with my machinist.
> 
> Yesterday I sent him a number of different TRS jacks and their inside diameters varied from about 0.251 to 0.257. And one of them had a rather sharp edge at the input. He pointed out that using the O rings perhaps wouldn't be the best way to go given how much slop there is among jacks. So he came up with what I think is an even better idea. A split pin design.
> 
> ...


 

 How do you know this one will be tight?  <---- just asking


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> How do you know this one will be tight?  <---- just asking


 


  My machinist will be testing it on the several TRS jacks I sent him.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

My machinist called yesterday, said he should be able to ship the plugs today. If that happens, I'll have them tomorrow.
   
  se


----------



## JamesMcProgger




----------



## Steve Eddy

Better grab a few buckets. Our carrier usually doesn't make his rounds here until later in the afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Well hell.
   
  Our carrier arrived today empty handed.
   
  I called my machinist and he said it took him a bit longer than he'd thought to deburr the saw cut. Said they'll go out on Monday which means I'll get them Tuesday.
   
  Sorry guys.
   
  se


----------



## sridhar3

Quote:


steve eddy said:


> Well hell.
> 
> Our carrier arrived today empty handed.
> 
> ...


 

 That's pretty jacked up.  It's okay though, I'm sure you've got us covered.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> Quote:
> 
> That's pretty jacked up.  It's okay though, I'm sure you've got us covered.


----------



## Steve Eddy

You can get your popcorn out now. My machinist called yesterday saying he was headed down to the post office to send out the plugs. Usually takes just a day to get from there (Grass Valley) to here (Sacramento).
   
  se


----------



## DemonicLemming

How were you planning to sell these - sort of like a group buy here on the forum, or on your website?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





demoniclemming said:


> How were you planning to sell these - sort of like a group buy here on the forum, or on your website?


 

 Since this is a strictly not-for-profit project for the HeadFi community, it wouldn't be right to direct people to my website to buy them. So let's just keep it here on the forum.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Ok, we got plugs!
   
  They look fantastic.
   
  Tried one out in half a dozen different jacks I have around here. The loosest fit is in the Neutrik locking jacks. Though they're not so loose they'll fall out on their own. And if they were made any larger, I think it would be rather difficult to get them into some other jacks out there. So I think we're about as "Goldilocks" as we can get.
   
  Gotta break for dinner but I'll try and get a photo a bit later.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

After you've clicked on the image and brought it up in the viewer, right click on the image and select your browser's equivalent of "view image" to see it full size. The forum software still sizes it smaller than the original even when you click on it.
   
  se


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Im assuming the bigger part goes inside? if you can take a pict of them in a jack, that would be perfect


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Im assuming the bigger part goes inside? if you can take a pict of them in a jack, that would be perfect


 
   
  No, the smaller part goes inside. It has a bulbous tip with a diameter larger than the jack, and a saw cut down the middle of it to allow it to compress down to the size of the jack which provides the gripping force.
   
  Quote: 





> if you can take a pict of them in a jack, that would be perfect


 
   
  I'll try. But I don't know if Jack's gonna like it.
   

   




   
  se


----------



## JamesMcProgger




----------



## Steve Eddy

Hehehe.
   
  Ok, jack took it well. Here are your photos.
   

   

   
  se


----------



## DemonicLemming

steve eddy said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> Ok, jack took it well. Here are your photos.
> 
> ...




Amplifier component part pr0n! Rule 34 strikes again!

It's actually a really bloody neat idea, and beautifully simple at that. I'm definitely up for a couple when ordering opens up.

Any thoughts for making some 1/8" versions of the plug?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

no more silly putty in my jacks!


----------



## HK_sends

I can see it now...I'll be twisting that thing for fifteen minutes before I realize it's not the volume knob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> I can see it now...I'll be twisting that thing for fifteen minutes before I realize it's not the volume knob.


 

 Careful. You'll make the plug dizzy and it'll blow chunks inside your amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Danpoet

I would be very interested in getting some of these 1/4" jack covers.  I need them to cover up hard to see open jacks on my Vox amp, and it is too easy to insert the wrong cable.  I play in a Christian band, and this morning I accidentally plugged the DI cable into the speaker out, instead of the line out.  We play at the middle of 3 services on Sunday, and there is very little time to setup. There are 4 1/4" jacks on the underside of  my Vox amp, and obviously it is too easy to plug the output cable into the wrong jack.  I need something to block off the unused jacks to keep this from happening again.  I started  looking for plug covers this afternoon when I got home, and came across the ones you designed on this forum. The covers you designed are just what I'm looking for. Please let me know the pricing, and when they are available.
  Thanks !


----------



## Steve Eddy

They're available now.
   
  $3.60 each for the plugs, $75 cents for a padded envelope and $1.50 for postage in the US.
   
  Now, while I'm not looking to make any money on this, I'm not looking to lose any money either. And I don't want to risk having my commercial PayPal account suspended for selling merchandise and getting around their fees by having people pay via the "Gift" option.
   
  So are there any math whizzes around here? I need to work out a formula to apply to the total so that after PayPal takes out their fees, I end up with the right amount on my end. PayPal charges 2.9% of the total plus a 30 cent transaction fee.
   
  EDIT: Ok, think I got it worked out. Take the total (number of plugs x $3.60 + $2.25 for the envelope and postage), then divide by 0.971 and add 0.3.
   
  So for five plugs, it would be 5 x $3.60 = $18. $18 + $2.25 = $20.25. $20.25 / 0.971 = $20.85. $20.85 + $0.30 = $21.15.
   
  Then PayPal takes out their 2.9%. $20.15 / 1.029 = $20.55. Then the 30 cent fee, $20.55 - $0.30 = $20.25.
   
  So just send me a PM or EMail (steve@q-audio.com) and tell me how  many you want, your shipping address, and PayPal account name and I'll send you an invoice with the price adjusted as per the above.
   
  END EDIT
   
  se


----------



## sridhar3

Quote:


steve eddy said:


> They're available now.
> 
> $3.60 each for the plugs, $75 cents for a padded envelope and $1.50 for postage in the US.
> 
> ...


 

 SE has mathemagical powers.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> SE has mathemagical powers.


 

 Heh, I wish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Danpoet

Steve,
   Sent you my Paypal address, and order(5 Plugs) by email a few minutes ago.  Thanks again for coming up with these!
   
  Danpoet


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





danpoet said:


> Steve,
> Sent you my Paypal address, and order(5 Plugs) by email a few minutes ago.  Thanks again for coming up with these!


 
   
  You're quite welcome. But thanks should also to Snaps11 for posting looking for such a solution, and to my machinist who came up with the final design.
   
  se


----------



## snaps11

Thanks SE! It looks great.  Everything is top notch.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:  





> Thanks SE! It looks great.  Everything is top notch.


 

 You're quite welcome!
   
*NOTE TO OTHERS*: Snaps received his plugs with 39 cents postage due. I thought three stamps would be fine, but apparently I'll need to start using four stamps to avoid this in the future. So in the formula, just bump up the price for the envelope and postage from $2.25 to $2.50.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

*bump*
   
  Still have about 90 of these things left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## sridhar3

I'm actually kinda surprised more people aren't picking these up.  They're an exceedingly cost-effective means of preventing dust and debris from entering the headphone jack.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Yeah. Ah well.
   
  One of those who bought some actually bought them for their guitar amp. Perhaps I'll put 'em up on some guitar forum and see how that goes.
   
  se


----------



## tkteo

I am interested. Would you post to Singapore?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Sure.
   
  Postage would be $5.00 for regular ol' First Class mail or $14.00 for Priority Mail.
   
  se


----------

